# Look at this pup in L.A. area shelter...



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Could this be a Hav? That muzzle is too elongated to be a Shih Tzu.

This little guy is at the Baldwin Park shelter in Los Angeles area.

http://animalcare.lacounty.gov/AdoptDetails.asp?AnimalID=A4138594


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

The Fussy Puppy Gang said:


> Could this be a Hav? That muzzle is too elongated to be a Shih Tzu.
> 
> This little guy is at the Baldwin Park shelter in Los Angeles area.
> 
> http://animalcare.lacounty.gov/AdoptDetails.asp?AnimalID=A4138594


Def. not a Shih Tzu, but I'm not sure about Hav. I think it could be a mix of some sort but I really just don't know.


----------



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

Definitely not all Shih Tzu. The eyes and the nose are Hav-ish. Cute pup.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I've tried calling them but get no answer. They close in 20 min. I'll keep trying. Baldwin Park is about a 30 min. drive from me. I can go check him out in the morning when they open. Unfortunately, I think it is a kill shelter


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Yes, Baldwin Park is a kill shelter and they are usually jam packed with dogs. I was hoping someone would check this little guy out. Thank you.

I can't believe a Hav pup would be in such a shelter, but then we got Pepper because he was found wandering the desert out here. 

Hav or Hav-not, I hope the little guy ends up in good hands.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I thought they were, most county shelters are. It's funny, it says to call to see if the pup you're interested in is still available but, no one answers the phone :frusty: I'll head over there in the AM and let you know what I find.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Leslie said:


> I've tried calling them but get no answer. They close in 20 min. I'll keep trying. Baldwin Park is about a 30 min. drive from me. I can go check him out in the morning when they open. Unfortunately, I think it is a kill shelter


No Leslie they are open till 7 tonight--
*Hours:
Monday - Thursday: 12:00 PM - 7:00 PM
Friday, Saturday, and Sunday: 10:00 AM - 5:00 PM
Closed Holidays*


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm on my way


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leslie- sending you a hug. I had no idea how big and scary the pounds in LA could be until I went and I still can't get the image of the dogs jumping and barking out of my head (2 years later!) Bless you for going to look at this little one.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Well, he's definitely not a Hav. I'm thinking probably a Shih Tzu/terrier mix. Although it doesn't show in his pic, he does have the tzu underbite but, with a longer muzzle. He has really l-o-n-g legs and a shorter body. He's a very cute little guy and he seems to be pretty sweet and mellow. He's only been there since yesterday and we were told they'll keep him up to 30 days. I don't think it will be long before he's adopted.


----------



## susieg (Aug 28, 2009)

Did they give you any info about him? He's just a baby.... I wonder how he ended up there


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*thanks Leslie...*

How do dogs end up in shelters? We have so many dogs wandering around, they get out of yards...and in Los Angeles, we have very full shelters...

Just so folks know, you can contact HRI volunteers by going to the HRI website and clicking on dog in need. You don't have to fill out the whole form, just to let them know that there is a dog in a shelter that should be looked at...

Leslie, that was so good of you to go and check out this dog. When we lost our cat once we went to the local shelter to see if he had been picked up by animal services, and it was very hard to be there to see all the animals needing homes or potentially lost...luckily our cat was hidden under our neighbors house and was scared to come out, not at the shelter. He was an indoor cat who had never been outside and he was just terrified. How that old guy ever got outside, I'll never know...but he lived a long and healthy 19 years.

You just never know how fast animals can bolt. And little dogs are very fast!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

susieg said:


> Did they give you any info about him? He's just a baby.... I wonder how he ended up there


No, I don't know how he got there. While he is pretty young, I think they underestimated his age. In my not so professional opinion I'd say he is about 6 mos. old. The only worker who was available to talk to, without standing in a very long line, didn't have any information. It was a very busy place. Long line of folks in the office, and several wandering around looking at the dogs, not sure how many were in the other areas since we only went into the dog building. They have a cat building and one for "other" animals, and also have an outside covered stall area with horses, goats, etc. This shelter is 'filled to the brim' with animals. Most of the cages had at least 2 dogs in them. Lots of pits and chihuahuas.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

How generous of you to check him out like that Leslie


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Bless you Leslie for going to look at the little guy. Shelter photos are notoriously bad for truly ID'ing a dog's breed. Plus the bulk of shelter workers can't tell a GSD from a Labrador - and in some cases they get the species wrong! 

Thank you again for going to look at him in person. 

That's funny that you mention a 'tzu underbite'. Pepper has an underbite but we think it's a birth flaw 'cause otherwise he's all Hav. 

I'm sure the pup will get adopted before his 30 days are up.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I just now saw the picture and it looks so much like the peke-a-poo we had for 16 years! She was a sweet dog but she had the short Peke legs but the definite little underbite of the peke, too. This dog could be one and just have the poodle legs! At any rate I'm sure she will go quickly!

Thanks for taking the time to go there and check her out, Leslie!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Wanda~ I know several Havs w/underbites. But, this guy's looked different. Not only did his look not fit a Havanese, neither did his personality. When I tried to get him to come over to me he stayed on the bed he was lying on with his legs tucked under him. The other dog in his cage, a chihuahua, came to me but, this guy refused to budge. I finally had to ask a worker to go in and pick him up so I could see what his body/legs looked like. He didn't have the interest in people most Havs do. And he didn't seem frightened, hurt or shy, so I don't think any of those were the reason he wouldn't get up and come to me. In fact, once the worker put him back down on the bed, he just circled and laid right back down. I think he was just unhappy I'd interrupted his nap, lol!


----------

